# Home Shop Machinist is reported by...



## 10K Pete (Feb 1, 2016)

I was reading The Home Shop Machinist sit just a couple of hours ago
and now when I tried to go there Firefox shows a warning indicating
that the site has be blocked as an "Attack Page" !!!

I know little about such things. I read Mozillas info page and now I'm
afraid to go there again.

How can the site owners be contacted to check this out??

This has to be a bad thing....

Pete


----------



## /// (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes had the same warning from Google thru Chrome browser.
Site is flagged for installing malware apparently.
As I'm using an Android tablet and not a Windows machine I continued around the warning with no dramas.


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 1, 2016)

I sent a mail to George Bulliss the editor so he can check it out.


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you, Ron!

Pete


----------



## chucketn (Feb 1, 2016)

funny, at the moment, Google is inaccessible... Can't ping it or connect to it.


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 1, 2016)

OK, George and team seem to have the situation under control and things have
returned to whatever is normal.

HOWEVER, someone needs to tell me how to "re-set" the warning gadget
so the little bookmark icon isn't the red warning icon. I've been all over the
Mozilla site and nothing there make any sense for this.

Anyone??? Please???

Thanks,
Pete


----------

